# CLR error: 800004005



## tmanbone (Oct 19, 2010)

Will someone help me with this error. It happens only when I try to open a my fx console download. Below is the HighjackThis logfile. I think it's global startup bluetooth.ink, but don't know what to do with it. Thanks,

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:27:29 PM, on 10/19/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Program DJ\Wireless Switch\WLSS.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Services Manager\Docmgr\bin\WavXDocMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Compal\Smart Battery\SMBTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 5400 Series\lxctmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 5400 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxctcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\FXCM MT4 powered by BT\terminal.exe
C:\Program Files\thinkorswim\thinkorswim.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WLSS] C:\Program Files\Program DJ\Wireless Switch\WLSS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ChangeTPMAuth] C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Common\ChangeTPMAuth.exe /T:NTRU12
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WavXMgr] C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Services Manager\Docmgr\bin\WavXDocMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureUpgrade] C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\SecureUpgrade.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMBTray] C:\Program Files\Compal\Smart Battery\SMBTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel Wireless Tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KingsCrypt] C:\Program Files\Datacastle\Client Tool\Datacastle.Client.Notifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxctmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 5400 Series\lxctmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 5400 Series Fax Server] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 5400 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 5400 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCTCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCTtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OCDLMgr] RunDll32.exe C:\DOCUME~1\TOMCOO~1\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\OPENCA~1\{8141C~1.DLL,[email protected] /DLM2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wow Video&Audio] C:\Program Files\Program DJ\Wow Video&Audio\WVAMain.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Tom Cook\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - 
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{DE372BBB-5AEF-4755-881C-07DEF06BB7AE}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gemsafe - C:\Program Files\Gemplus\GemSafe Libraries\BIN\WLEventNotify.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Datacastle Main Service (DatacastleMain) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Datacastle\Services\Backup Service\Datacastle.Client.BackupService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Datacastle Transport Service (DatacastleTransport) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Datacastle\Services\Backup Transport Service\Datacastle.Client.BackupTransportService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 (FontCache3.0.0.0) - Unknown owner - c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Windows CardSpace (idsvc) - Unknown owner - c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxct_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxctcoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SecureStorageService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe
O23 - Service: NTRU TSS v1.2.1.25 TCS (tcsd_win32.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
O23 - Service: WaveEnrollmentService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Wave Systems Corp\Authentication Manager\WaveEnrollmentService.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 12176 bytes


----------

